# Glue for butcher block seam?



## cibula11 (Feb 14, 2008)

I have two lengths of butcher block countertop that will be joined (butt joint), where one length runs into the next forming an "L". Right at the intersection is an undermount sink, so I basically have an 8" seam that sits on top and behind the sink.

SInce the grain runs in different directions , do I use glue or adhesive at this joint? I will be using a countertop clamp underneath the seam. I've heard both ways and pros and cons since the block moves with moisture changes.


----------



## Paarker (Mar 20, 2013)

I'd be temped to make what is basically a breadboard end for it myself.


----------



## bauerbach (Mar 25, 2012)

I dont think youre needing strength from the adhesive. You do need a GOOD water tight seal. Id be thinking of some sort of acrylic type sealant.

Like a bathroom sealant kinda thing... but needs to color match or something...


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

You will need something in the joint to keep the joint aliened. You might put a spline in the joint or dowels or at least biscuits. Then if it is kept relatively dry any carpenters glue would work. If it will frequently get wet you might use a exterior glue such as titebond III.


----------

